# Post up pics of blue cars



## Brazo

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=153355#post153355

True blues in here:car:


----------



## somouk

Heres one of mine, not a great shot but its a start. Its been polished using Menz IP and has nattys blue on the top.










Will try and get a better pic that shows how deep and glossy it really looks.


----------



## Dave KG

Vauxhall Signum. Defect correction carried out using Menzerna PO106FF Final Finish and then topped off with the Zymol treatment: HD Cleanse followed by Destiny. Deep, wet and glossy looking finish with excellent flake popping.


----------



## Dave KG

Bryan and Dave cleaned the glass inside and out using Meguiars Glass Concentrate to clean, followed by Autoglym Glass Polish to give a nice finish. The wheels were waxed with Chemical Guys Instawax, tyres with Optimum Tyre Shine and trim with Meguiars #38.

The completed car:















Seat Leon, metallic dark blue. Defect removal carried out with Menzerna PO85RD3.01 Intensive Polish followed by Menzerna PO85RD Final Finish. Glaze with Chemical Guys E~Z Glaze. LSP was a "spit-shined" combo of Chemical Guys Instawax, Last Touch, Chemical Guys XXX wax.


----------



## Neil_S

Car polished with rotary + PO85RD3.01 and PO106FF to finish.

First three pics of the car, car was cleansed with DC1, 50/50 IPA wipedown, followed by Z8 Grand Finale wipedown, followed by three layers of Zaino Z5 Pro with ZFX. Z8 Grand Finale used between layers.

Last two pics of the car, car was given 50/50 IPA wipedown, followed by Z8 wipedown, followed by two layers of Z2 Pro with ZFX. Z8 Grand Finale used between layers.


----------



## Lespaul

Polished with #83 then #80, topped with www wax 

Darren


----------



## Jace

Mums R-reg Polo

Meguiairs Clay Bar /Meguiars NXT wax /P21S Carnuba Wax


----------



## Detailed Obsession

Gareth


----------



## Rich @ PB

Menz PG > Menz IP > Menz FPII > Menz FTG > Menz FMJ = Blue chrome!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Menz PG > Menz IP > Blackfire GEP > Blackfire WD = Reflectivity and wetness!


----------



## Rich @ PB

Werkstatt Acrylic Twins = Prime Acrylic > Acrylic Jett Trigger...


----------



## Rich @ PB

And now for some side by side comparison shots under exactly the same lighting conditions and orientation…

Werkstatt Acrylic Twins below…










Blackfire GEP > Wet Diamond below…










Werkstatt below…










Blackfire below…










Werkstatt below…










Blackfire below…


----------



## Jace

Subaru Impreza Type UK

MEG'S CLAY/ZYMOL HD-CLEANSE/ ZYMOL DESTINY


----------



## Stewart

I used SSR2.5, SSR2, AG EGP & Nattys Blue on my Midnight Blue 968 Sport

Take Care

Stewart


----------



## Ben H

K Twins Clio










My 182 - P21S



















OCW


----------



## Ben H

love the scooby (rich above)!


----------



## Clark @ PB

-Menz Power Gloss/IP

-Meguiars #80

-Menz FMJ

-Nattys blue


----------



## GlynRS2

My old Aqua Blue Corrado G60 with Swiss-ol Shield Wax:


















Sprint Blue RS4 with HD Cleanse and Swiss-ol Concorso:


















































Sprint Blue RS4 with Zaino Z5Pro (3 coats) and Z2Pro (3coats):


----------



## In a state




----------



## Nam




----------



## renton

here are a few piccys of my inky blue mettalic vw passat.
not great but a start in the right direction!!!!
using prima swirl , ex-p and p21s.






















































cheers
steve


----------



## TUBS

#83 > #80 > ezee glaze > xxx


----------



## ooze

Auto Glym SRP, EGP, Nattys Blue


----------



## dino

Blackfire Wet Diamond


----------



## CleanYourCar

Nice Nice


----------



## RobDom

Mine after 2 layers of Blackfire Wet Diamond and one coat of 50/50 wax in the summer:



















Trax Sept 2006 (2nd coat of 50/50 applied on the day):



















Travelling back in time to a couple of Knockhill trackdays for a couple of action pics from '04 and '05:



















Short video clip of me at a Knockhill VAG trackday school: http://www.leonturbo.co.uk/vids/knockhill_school.wmv


----------



## 182_Blue

my racing blue clio

done with megs #83, megs #80, megs #21 and megs #16


----------



## 182_Blue

Weapons of choice were (only chosen because i got loads left lol), menz ip, menz fp2, menz glaze, FMJ , and topped with OCW (as the owner want something quick and easy to do when he does it himself)


----------



## 182_Blue

*clio 172 cup*

My clio 172 cup, cant remember what was on for each pic, but im quite sure most were by hand, and was usually done with clearcote VMG, topped with poorboys exp, then megs #16 ontop


----------



## MOB

Here's my S60R - washed with NXT, no polishing etc yet!


----------



## WHIZZER

OK , Mark iv R32

Polished #83 and #80 topped with Souveran




























Mark V R32

Polish Menzerna , Souveran and Dw www










With Zymol Concours


----------



## VXT Tim

SRP --> Tech Wax

using natty's blue now but no pics


----------



## matt_mph

Dave just curious but is that signum in your first post in Ultra Blue?


----------



## adb

MK3 Golf VR6:

After Menz IP via PC, Meg's DC2, Meg's NXT and Natty's Blue:



















And some flake:


----------



## matt_mph

#83 #80 then tech wax


----------



## Brazo

#80, YMW, CMW



















Zaino Z5










#80, Nattys blue



















#80, YMW, CMW


----------



## markhinton

Megs DC1, Megs quik cay, Autoglym SRP, Autoglym UDS, and after one coat of Natty's Blue Wax:


----------



## leeshez

Wow i like those blue toys.


----------



## Rich

VM, EX-p and P21s


----------



## burns863

*My MINI Cooper*

Megs # 83 with SFX 4" yellow
Megs #80 with SFX 6" white
Sonus Swirlbuster polish with SFX 6" white
Pinnacle XMT finishing glaze
Chemical Guys XXX Hardcore Wax

:buffer:


----------



## Griffy

My Astra TwinTop 1.8Sport

Never seen the pc (yet).

Waxed with Natty's Blue and followed with WWWWax.


----------



## Rasher

:thumb:


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs

*First try?*

Came out well but not a well as I had hoped - fine scratches that nothing seems to remove.
Still, looked the best it ever has.
Anyway used megs clay bar, PC/Sonus das kit, Megs 7, Klasse AIO, Klasse SG, Harly wax to finish.
The pic's didn't come out to good as it was getting quite dark as it was finished, and the next day was very overcast.

Never posted pic's before so I hope this works?


----------



## thorno_58

Afew of mine. Normally i wash then clay, a coat of SRP then UDS then EGP then Nattys Blue over the top. Not done it for a month or to though. (all done by hand in a day) Some older pics....


----------



## thorno_58

That focus RS is very very nice by the way!


----------



## Dazza121

Well here is my blue car - just got it and decided i want to keep this 1 clean









































































Dazza


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE

matt_mph said:


> Dave just curious but is that signum in your first post in Ultra Blue?


Saturn Blue methinks m8


----------



## Ultimate Valet




----------



## Mattieuk

My Blue beast


----------



## cdti_sri

My motor before i got decent cleaning products:

Prob my favourite pic


----------



## Ali

my other toy.


----------



## Andy_Vaux




----------



## Envy Car Care

BMW 5 series in the rain. Swissol car bath, paint rubber, cleaner fluid and saphir wax.

Tim


----------



## detailfinish

Can I join in?


----------



## Phil H

BMW 330ci Clubsport
Zymol Titanium


----------



## Refined Detail

100% newbie to this - Just Full Megs Gold Class and Clay treatment here:


----------



## Jmax

i know mine looks silverish but the colour in teh log book is moonstone blue

so here it is:


----------



## ericd

some pics of a blue Audi


----------



## ericd

another blue one..


----------



## ericd

last one...


----------



## buffingbrummy




----------



## Mr Shiny

some lovely blue cars here, stunning colur is blue


----------



## s-line




----------



## saxyVTRsaxo

heres a few of mine. the colour is called icelandic grey but it is blue......honest.


----------



## leeshez

Nice piccys


----------



## SteveO

young dub said:


>


Does this look black or is it my eye sight :doublesho


----------



## s-line

Its Moonlight blue, but looks black most of the time lol


----------



## SteveO

LOL..Yeh didn't think you had posted it in the wrong section..LOL. Yep its very dark blue


----------



## stuupnorth

here's a couple more

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i281/stuupnorth/100_0265mod-1.jpg

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i281/stuupnorth/100_0320.jpg

Stu


----------



## Coxy914

My Noggy Blue RS2 with a coat of 915!


----------



## hesslevtr

same colour as the saxo above
































































ooops got carried away


----------



## ahaydock

Here's a few of my A3 looking all nice and shiny from the weekend:


----------



## makavelli

a few pics of my racing blue

this was after a hand detail, hopefully now i have the pc it will shine even more 









































































andy


----------



## craig172

^^ looking good that mate:thumb:


----------



## Rasher

nice car mate


----------



## makavelli

cheers


----------



## riz

nice colour


----------



## a8kuc

Few piccies of my Mk4 Golf, in Indigo Blue pearlescent. 
Washed with Duragloss (smells of cherry ade!)








Claybarred and waxed with Poorboys NB, megs endurance on the tyres (a few are recent and a few from details a while back) Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing

my icelandic grey saxo vtr before std wheels were refitted after a good going over with zymol cleaner wax.


----------



## Dave KG

Paintwork prepped with a combination of Menzerna PO106FF and PO85RD3.01. The Swissvax Cleaner Fluid followed by Swissvax Best of Show. :thumb:


----------



## Blue cossie

*Photos as promised*

Hi Everone, new to this site, here are some pics of my car
1996 Escort Cosworth original and unrestored with 2,800 miles, just cleaned. see what you think


----------



## nibster

*Here's My First Efforts*

























Not quite up to the cossies standard but give me time


----------



## BM-Stu

*Pre DW*

Thought I'd put a few pictures of my car up as it is now pre DW. Now I have my PC and enough gear to get me started I will post up my first detail pictures when I get a chance to get the :buffer: out!!

Anyways here's some shots I took yesterday, Hopefully you will see an improvement as I gather more info from this great site :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Nice pics looks very clean,


----------



## veeduby

BM-Stu nice car! whats that thing in the centre dash part near the arm rest?
Looks like a satellite phone its huge!


----------



## gerry connelly

Awesome looking car!! ( the Porsche Turbo )


----------



## Huw

*First attempt*

Heres my first attempt on my 406 Coupe. I was quite pleased with the results.


----------



## simonmwh

*Subaru Impreza WRX MY02*

Probably the best the scoob will look for a while....theres more pics in the show it off forum...at last a sunny day...nearly thread.



















:wave:


----------



## OrangePeel

:newbie: 
Hi :wave: , still new to this old detailing malarky but getting more hooked by the moment... 
Though I'd share a few snaps taken today (crappy weather i know) after i'd just washed my mondeo and took my scooter out for a blat.
Please feel free to comment and critisize as applicable.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

Blue cossie said:


> Hi Everone, new to this site, here are some pics of my car
> 1996 Escort Cosworth original and unrestored with 2,800 miles, just cleaned. see what you think


well its like brand new and cleaner than a car just comming of the production line lol :doublesho


----------



## scoobyiain

some of my 04 sti


----------



## shaqki

love the bm


----------



## Curtiz

absolutly love the scooby - scoobyiain

and that escort is outstanding!!! 

love all the car everyone


----------



## d3m0n

Blue cossie said:


> Hi Everone, new to this site, here are some pics of my car
> 1996 Escort Cosworth original and unrestored with 2,800 miles, just cleaned. see what you think


Fancy taking my six year old son in part ex for that motor?:lol:

It's lush, i for one would not be able to resist taking it for a quick spin every now and then....have you ever driven it?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

DEPTH IN BOOT LIKE DEATHSTAR LANDING BAY!!































































GREAT ARCHITECTURE OR GRAND DESIGN?



















MODERN ART OR TECHNOLOGICAL MASTERPIECE?










EYES IN THE NIGHT!










NO RUSH!


----------



## thebadun

Got very inspired by the blue cars, so here's my old car. Was done in the days before I found DW, but had found at least some decent products! Sorry if it's not really in the spirit. (Frankly a little embarresed to be under the lovely VXR above!)

Process, sponge wash, 1 Bucket, Leather then SRP (used to apply twice a week sometimes to keep the looks, says a lot for finding out what your doing). Turned out ok I think, but now I think back, would have really benefitted from better technique  .










Only 1 decent pic I'm afraid.


----------



## flatfour

heres some of mine. first time detail using Blackfire range finishing off with their new Wet Diamond wax.


























really got the bug now:thumb: 
could get expensive lol:lol:


----------



## Dave KG

Jaguar Kingfisher Blue: Paintwork prepped with Menzerna polishes (ranging from Power Gloss where requried through to Final Finish). Then, paintwork received two layers of Swissvax Mystery wax, edges highlighted:


----------



## Muz

thought I would throw in some nice locations

few piccies of the MR2 looking great - just did a full detail (then drove so you can see a little dust)

Detail was

good wash 2 bucket methods with megs gold class

clay/QD on front panels and behind the wheelarches

wash again 2 buckets with megs gold

microfibre dry

auto glym super resin

then megs gold class wax

Turtle wax extreme on the tyres and hood


----------



## rockape

406 coupe polaris blue

http://s57.photobucket.com/albums/g209/blackmag101/?action=view&current=1175803017.pbw


----------



## Gav

i did this for a lad at work.
































hope you like.


----------



## Deva_STi

Heres a few of my STi


----------



## rocky1722

Very nice Scooby Deva STi, looks very similar to mine. :wave: :thumb:


----------



## raider56

Im only 13 aswell!


----------



## ericd

Deep blue courtesy of Jeffs


----------



## HeavenlyDetail




----------



## car-crazy

a quik 1 hour detail job with zymol cleaner/ wax
No so bad i think


----------



## heavyd

washed and then victoria wax, went over with the pc last week, so paint was still in good condition


----------



## Bulla2000

My Opel Astra Caravan, built 2006, color "Metro", I think its blue too

- wash with Poorboys SS&S and lambswool mitt
- clayed
- washed again and dried with guzzler
- Megs #82 with white LC-Pad and Rotex125
- 2x Megs #21 (3-6 hours cure time)
- Megs #16 as top layer










































































































:buffer:


----------



## wallzyuk

My RS


----------



## Maxym

As posted elsewhere, but it is a blue car, so...










































Four days on and, despite the car sitting on the drive and having a fine layer of dust, it still has that wet look!

Meg's Clay/QD
Menz FP II
Menz FT Glaze
Menz FMJ
Collinite 915


----------



## Maxym

THought you guys might be interested in this. It's my Porsche 993 that I sold last September. Pics were taken at a car show that August. The car's dusty but the paint still looks kinda nice.

IIRC it had been clayed, ScratchX'd here and there, treated with P21S cleanser, and LSP'd with Carlack 68 a few weeks before.


















Sorry about the tyres - I wasn't so much into detailing then...!


----------



## a8kuc

A few pics of my Mk4 golf that i detailed yesterday. Products used were megs clay, clearkote VMHG and topped off with a coat of P21s, was very pleased with the results, until it rained and ruined it!  Need a new front bumper cos of that scuff, and it could do with a PC to be fair, some fairly bad swirls esp on the bonnet. Just wish i was going to gti international this weekend.


----------



## Ultimate

my ST


----------



## NIgolf

heres a few of the passat....

didnt know how the post them up like everyones esle lol


----------



## PinkRinse

Here are some pictures of my Fiesta ST after an attack of the PC! :buffer:


----------



## audiS3

AUDI S3 FROM TAIWAN


----------



## specR0

heres a few pix of my friends 2.5SE that I detailed a few weeks back, enjoy.

1.










2.










3.










4.


----------



## ryanuk

here is my old ibiza after i detailed it.


----------



## rallying1

*my scooby*


----------



## MikeSel^

Just a quick go, with simple autoglym stuff


----------



## J4M3S

mine....


----------



## stupidmonkfish

Here's a few of a recent detail to my uncles ST.


----------



## Munchkin




----------



## Kell

Afraid these pictures aren't excellent as they were taken indoors and with a 1MP camera phone.

However, this is the bonnet of my 110,000 mile A4 Avant before and after a PC session:

*Before:










After:








*


----------



## Lakelord

*Noble M12*


----------



## mattchubb1

Lakelord - Fantastic car there!!!! and looks like a great finish!! Is that your daily runner?? or weekend toy ?


----------



## Richardja

2004 53-reg Honda Jazz SE Sport in Eternal Blue Pearl:



















Autoglym SRP, Turtlewax Glossguard, Autoglym Bumper Care (for the black plastic areas) and Autoglym Glass Polish. The AG gear came in an Autoglym valet case (freebie with Autocar magazine subscription).


----------



## John74

My ST after getting :buffer: by a fellow ST owner.


----------



## lami

Mine with Zaino :thumb:


----------



## JonoST2

Your car looks immaculate Lami, wish my RS looked that good  

What products did you use if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## benji330i

Did my car again yesterday/ today. All the usual plus Megs 7 glaze and 2 coats of Vics Concours. As glossy as it has ever looked and hopefully I wont need to rewax for a while!


----------



## hmi1750

that looks fantastic


----------



## dazzo

*Saturdays job*


----------



## Supreme Detailing

Looks real good that does


----------



## jonnygearbox

nice nice cars


----------



## jonnygearbox

]

heres a few pics of my pride and joy. the colour is aruba blue just like the gorgeous colour of the sea at aruba


----------



## RST appie




----------



## Bulla2000

Last weekend I gave my Astra a new coat of JetSeal109. I love this stuff. After finishing with a Monster fluffy I took the Rotex and a MF-Pad to bring the best shine out.

Here are the pics:









































































And after work I like to look at the "bling-blang" car shine and drink a cool german beere (called Hefeweizen)


----------



## 328i-sport-ross

heres my 328i sport


----------



## Supreme Detailing

That shade of Blue is very very nice


----------



## zaphod

Not exactly detailing, but as part of the restoration show at Shepton Mallet this weekend, we at GWS - Great Western Saabs - got the paintwork back on this 1973 Saab 99L - with 47k on the clock - to where she belongs, as well as the other little bits and pieces.

Two days of very hard work.

Mechanically, she is very sweet!


----------



## edl blade

smokestone blue cosworth


----------



## Sussex

Got some pictures of my girlfriends "Medium Steel Blue" Puma 1.7 which I cleaned the other day.

Products used:
Z**** car wash
P21s Paintwork Cleanser
P21s Carnauba Wax
Megs alloy wheel cleaner
Megs tyre dressing

This car is also currently forsale, email me for more details : [email protected]


----------



## sjstrange

Hi all, just a few pics of a Nogaro Blue S4 which has recently been fully de swirled and coated with Collinite 915.



















Looking good, will see how long the Collinite lasts on a car that spends most of its life outside!

Cheers!

Just to follow up... Heres a few beading pics for those fanatics taken two days after waxing.




























Will report back how it looks in a months time.


----------



## Roo1978

*'95 Range Rover Classic*

Heres my RR 4.2 Classic LSE 
Picture taken in the summer 07 
No recent pics as its currently nursing a dented bonnet (not by me I must add!) 
















These pics were taken after a wash and polish with AG. (Pre DW!)


----------



## TwinSport




----------



## krilinmvp

Artic Blue Ford Focus
3M yellow&blue, Dodo Prime Lite, 476 + Dodo Blue Velvet & Adam's VRT.























































Full album here: http://www.detailspain.com/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=849


----------



## DrewHughes

Focus RS


----------



## taffy

Here's mine:-


----------



## baasb

Here's mine in Mystic Blue, wearing 2 coats of Dodo banana armor


----------



## Justin Time

A few pics of my velvet blue, wearing 1 layer each of Meg's glaze no.7, AG EGP, and Meg's carnauba wax.


----------



## dazsti

*blue scoob*

My sti- pc'd with poorboys ssr2, pb's blackhole glaze,waxed with collinite 915.After all that it was going dark so pics not great.


----------



## karl_liverpool

hand polished with cartec perfect polish. single layer 915 over top


----------



## Griff

fully Zaino'd


















Tom


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Volvo V40.

2Coats of poorboys sealant and 3 coats of Nattys Blue.


----------



## RRobert

*audi in blue*

Audi A4 detailed by xpressvalet -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=94328













































































































Robert


----------



## DCR

Some shots from my clean last Friday


----------



## badly_dubbed

my Ibiza FR with SRP and 2 coats of Collinite 915


----------



## clarkie34

Some pics of my Azure Blue 350z.


----------



## DAIR

My first real attempt

Be kind lol


----------



## Christian6984




----------



## Elliott19864

Few after Menz IP and FF


----------



## dps1973

My old 306 only pic i have left


----------



## E36 M3 Vert




----------



## scott170




----------



## buckas

scott170 said:


>


i was there a few months ago 

they still painting the bridge?


----------



## Jim W

BMW Z3


Mazda RX8


----------



## scott170

buckas said:


> i was there a few months ago
> 
> they still painting the bridge?


They dont stop painting the bridge unfortunatly , the covering is for structural maintainence , but the bridge itself is constantly being painted !!


----------



## adam87

This is from when i worked at a dealership.




And my Shopping Trolly




:driver:


----------



## Nick_S

scott170 said:


>


:thumb: Car looks great!

I'll share mine as it's the US version of yours









Not sure if the ST170 have the same Sonic Blue but under certain light it can look very purple to.



























Even got some blue under the hood!


----------



## henry_isf

My Ultrasonic Blue ISF


----------



## Doc

Clay
Menz Intensive
AG SRP
AG EGP
Blackfire Wet diamond


----------



## Cliomad25

Henry; Loving your Lexus :thumb: Lovely colour!

Here's mine. Was hand polished with AG SRP just before christmas '08, and has just had Collinite 476 applied each month since then. The camera doesn't do it justice, other than hiding the swirl marks :lol:


----------



## MickCTR

My old Golf following 2 layers of Destiny!


----------



## xyber

Z-AIO, 2x Jetseal, 2x 476s, topped with Z-8


----------



## -Kev-

my fiesta - three coats of collinite 915 and three layers of z8:argie:


----------



## G51 NAV

1987 MG Maestro EFi, was white with the all-too-common aftermarket rust.

Restored last year including a colour-change to MGR Trophy Blue



















Wash+clay+Megs Scratch X+Megs NXT 2.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

some pics pf my evo and my old dc5 integra


----------



## Christian6984




----------



## gex23




----------



## AlanQS

Another Clio. And another of mine machined two weeks ago.

How do you get the pictures to show in the post rather tan appear as attachments you have to click on?


----------



## Planet Man

I knew this was thread was around somewhere. I have not posted loads of pics but just the one I liked the best.

Just washed the car this afternoon. Nothing special just a much needed wash after 6 weeks of neglect, dried and then tested some speed wax that could be a new addition for us and thought this was the best place for the picture:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## Petrol-head

From this..



















to this....


----------



## williamsclio1

my FRP and a mates 306 HDI


----------



## Dan_V6

Sprint Blue


----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## nickvw

My R32.........


































































































And here's a couple of mates cars that i've done........


----------



## big ben

love R32's :thumb:

couple of mine when it was warm and sunny (those were the days :lol


----------



## csm

Some of my old cars

Passat


























Mondeo ST24


























RS2k










My dads focus


----------



## Panda

+ if I can add it


----------



## Rundie

One of mine


----------



## thehogester

My blue beauty :wave:


----------



## 4d_dc2

i bought my self a new paint gun so i thought id try it out  so heres a couple of an old scimiter i painted subaru wrc blue. flatted with 1500 and finished with autosmart evo. no polish or wax yet tho.


----------



## silenec

My civic:


----------



## bobssignum

here,s my sig after her post winter cleanup


----------



## agnew88

my focus st


----------



## Mullins

My 55 plate navara





































Not cleaned the plastic in this shot:doublesho









Filler cap lol


----------



## gb270




----------



## Mr.Mint

The M3...


----------



## 500tie

My much loved scoob.


----------



## CH!P

Mine:



















Blue/Black:









My Ex's:


----------



## EthanCrawford

Heres a few of my fiesta and it dark navy blue before anyone says its black lol


----------



## m4rkie23

Here's my 172:


----------



## johnnyguitar

Very much a work in progress....


















(I am aware the wrong bit is in Focus :lol


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Heres my p & j evo ix these pics were taken for the MLR calendar and the detailing work was carried out by Ti22:thumb:


----------



## isla

bleu roy : renault


----------



## bonkey

Detailed Obsession said:


> Gareth


Have you got a filter on your lens????


----------



## Lee.GTi180

My Aegean blue 180:


----------



## Revolutionrock




----------



## andy665

Atlantis blue 328i Sport


----------



## CH!P




----------



## ale

307
IPA->Z2->Z6->Z2->Z8


----------



## Owensy

My Vision Blue Fiesta Zetec


----------



## croydesurf

Here are some photos of my Mitsubishi Evolution X FQ300.


----------



## rob71uk2

TVR Chimaera 5.0 V8 in Viper GTS blue.

My god i miss this car! Bought it in 2000 when it was 9 months old and 3500 miles sold it 18 months later with 24000 miles on it!:doublesho NEVER LET ME DOWN ONCE! So much for TVRs being unreliable!:car:


----------



## stuupnorth




----------



## bretttf

A chance pic of my Zafira VXR. CKVMHG and a layer of Klasse. 
Taken on my iphone so not great detail....


----------



## kurekpit

Shadow Blue MK5




























:car::driver: :thumb:


----------



## Choc




----------



## Guest




----------



## Shanukes

some cars ive polished...


----------



## Rew

The Mrs Clio


----------



## Frenchy0204

Some lovely cars in here Chaps! Keep 'em coming! :wave:


----------



## Free77

My 2006 Fiat croma


----------



## stuy180

Here are a couple of 50/50s



















The finished piece:


----------



## amclean

My Gabbiano blue 156 GTA..




























Cheers
Alan


----------



## jenks

my wifes car after 25+ hours detail, my first one. Not bad for 6 year old paint.


----------



## giblet

My new winter hack after a quick spruce up


----------



## Alan H

Here's one of mine. Not very clear but you get the idea......


----------



## Guest

I dont own this,dont think their wil be cleaner on here


----------



## DE 1981

wow that brings back memories, had a red one for my first car in 1998.


----------



## Guest

Detail Ecosse said:


> wow that brings back memories, had a red one for my first car in 1998.


 ive had 20 of the bloody things,i keep telling myself no more :lol: thats if you mean the nova that is :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique




----------



## Beau Technique




----------



## Beau Technique




----------



## brocky

:thumb:


----------



## radiotj

*Bmw X3*

Heres mine hope you like it.


----------



## col8482

*Audi S3*












































2


----------



## killash

Indigo Blue Golf Mk4


----------



## mk2glenn

Not overly well finished in these pics but it is blue


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

VW Golf R


----------



## Bentleya




----------



## M444 SRV




----------



## whiplash

my old corsa vxr








my new audi


----------



## themainlegend

Here are a few of my MKIV R32 in DPB!!


































Comments welcome!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle

My old e36 M3 in Estoril Blue.


----------



## Mattt




----------



## B&B Autostyle

Above. Yuuuuuummmmmm.


----------



## Mattt

Thanks


----------



## Jamie_M

My Aegean Blue; 206 GTi 180










Jamie


----------



## paddyirishman

My Extreme Blue Leon FR (and one of the workmates VW Golf - Both the same colour!)


----------



## modd1uk

Those do not look anything like the same colour ^


----------



## paddyirishman

They definately are mate


----------



## stoneyfordni

I thought the mk4 golf was jazz blue 

maybe im wrong


----------



## Chicane

Lespaul said:


> Polished with #83 then #80, topped with www wax
> 
> Darren


_loving_ the colour on this :argie:


----------



## O`Neil

A couple of my old Imprezas, both wearing Swissvax BoS.


----------



## paddyirishman

stoneyfordni said:


> I thought the mk4 golf was jazz blue
> 
> maybe im wrong


Maybe it is, the owner told me it was swing blue though (just another name for extreme blue)


----------



## vxrmark

here's a picture of my arden blue insignia


----------



## modd1uk

That is GORGEOUS ! ^^. Any side shots of it dude ?


----------



## vxrmark

here you go modd1uk just for you :thumb:

































:wave:


----------



## modd1uk

I love it buddy, those insignias really do look like a nice car. Lovely depth to the shine btw on that last picture. Are the wheels sort of gun metal grey with a polished face ?


----------



## vxrmark

modd1uk said:


> I love it buddy, those insignias really do look like a nice car. Lovely depth to the shine btw on that last picture. Are the wheels sort of gun metal grey with a polished face ?


yea they are m8 heres a close up picture of one


----------



## wayne_w

My recently acquired Electric Blue Cooper S :thumb:


----------



## Blockwax

:newbie............
Looking to better the daily...........


----------



## Baz b




----------



## kwik_uk

G51 NAV said:


> 1987 MG Maestro EFi, was white with the all-too-common aftermarket rust.
> 
> Restored last year including a colour-change to MGR Trophy Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wash+clay+Megs Scratch X+Megs NXT 2.


I used to have one of those. The slightly earlier MG 1600 with twin webbers. I also restored mine ground up. 1 week later had an engine fire. 8 months later I'd rebuilt it a second time. This time with a 2.0 turbo Tomcat from a Rover Coupe. Used the front subframe from one out of the 2.0 EFI's like yours  Didn't half shift!

Love yours though. Really suits the colour. PM me if you're interested in selling it


----------



## CraigQQ

using AB cherry glaze, on a very swirled mazda, applied by rotary, and a finishing pad, for filling properties.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

My old Aegean blue GTi 180:


----------



## kwik_uk

Might as well show a few pics of mine now it's done 

Megs shampoo -> megs clay -> Farecla G10 on the rotary with Farecla compounding mop-> AG Super Resin Polish on the rotary with Farecla polishing mop 3x coats -> AG Extra Gloss Protection -> Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro 2x coats.

Tyres & rubbers done with Megs Hot Shine. Alloys done with SRP then Megs Gold Class liquid wax. Glass cut with RainX cleaner then RainX applied to all windows.

:newbie: Just starting out so go easy on me please :lol:



















The rest of the pics are in this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2795143#post2795143


----------



## peugeot106

raider56 said:


> Im only 13 aswell!


What products did you use mate?


----------



## MadPaddy

my P1 impreza


----------



## A18XVM




----------



## block

Just done this Scirocco today, i think its shadow blue. full write up to follow...










came out ok!:buffer:


----------



## W88DY M

:thumb:


----------



## pxr5

MY2010 Audi A6 Le Mans - in Polar Blue


----------



## twitchDC5




----------



## GAZLOZ




----------



## Valverjunky

Here's a couple of pic's of a blue feista i done


----------



## jay_bmw

Heres my heap o ****e


----------



## alexjb

Here's my old Mini, wish I still had it :'(





































Here's my current car, feel the power of the 1.6 diesel...:wall:


----------



## Suberman

My 2007 Impreza WRX STI Spec C


----------



## IanA

2012 Jaguar XK-R that I detailed for the Worcester motor show last weekend. For sale at Hatfields Jaguar


----------



## IanA

M reg Peugeot 106 in midnight blue I detailed a few weeks ago


----------



## IanA

my 2001 Peugeot 307. 80k on the clock and the paint is original


----------



## Speedfreek

Here's my baby!


Clean as a whistle by Lee Adler, on Flickr


----------



## GHST

Detailed this for a friend RS powered Focus ST


----------



## Alex_225

Few pics of the RS Twingo Gordini...


----------



## ABC Detailing

Mine


----------



## Gunner63

Here's mine


----------



## BenSchultzGSi




----------



## DMH-01




----------



## bmwmadman

:thumb:


----------



## STu69

*thought mine was clean*








Ill try and put some better pictures on when the weekend arrives


----------



## Estoril Sport

Here is a blue you do not see very often Alpina blue!

The colour is unique to Alipna's, the colour of the blue can look different depending on the light direction, slightly Iridescence, sometimes being indigo other times deep blue.

This particular Coupe is quite unique as there are less than 50 B3 Bi Turbo e92 (out of a total 270) were imported to the UK and this car being the part of the last 3 that were imported back on 2009 before the B3s Bi Turbo were introduced (this being the e92 facelift version). Plus some Alpina Bespoke interior extras which is the benefit of an Alpina.










A good example of the Iridescence effect!


----------



## DocIS200

*My 190E*

Here is my 1993 Mercedes 190E :car:


----------



## VenomUK

My car:









The GF's car:









Her's is the 197 with white wheels. Those of you that are on ClioSport.net may recognise this picture as its used as a website header, just a little famous


----------



## MA3RC

Here's my Limited Edition Fiesta S1600:


----------



## Fabla

Audi Avant 130 sport


----------



## TopSport+

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Brian mc21

07 320d m sport.


----------



## Terryd367

My evo 6


----------



## cdo1uk




----------



## IanA

__
https://flic.kr/p/1


__
https://flic.kr/p/7


__
https://flic.kr/p/8


__
https://flic.kr/p/5

My 2001 86,000 mile Peugeot 307. Paintwork is original.


----------



## scratcher




----------



## Mr.Guru




----------



## BoostJunky86




----------



## darreni

Here's a few of my old Cerbera:


----------



## Top Car Detailing

?????


----------



## Browser

My MG ZS after a nice bath lol


----------



## simonharris




----------



## pantypoos




----------



## SamC

my friends mini i detailed few weeks back 

Scotts mini detail by core_sam, on Flickr

Scotts mini detail by core_sam, on Flickr


----------



## P3NG

My shiny blue car


----------



## Just-That-EK




----------



## Rundie

My Supra :thumb:


----------



## Benjay

My integra


----------



## s29nta

Rundie said:


> My Supra :thumb:


luv the supra mate:thumb:


----------



## simonharris

s29nta said:


> luv the supra mate:thumb:


seconded!


----------



## CHRIS-P




----------



## simonharris

^^ one of my all time favorite cars


----------



## Cisteve

Thats my Dream Car!!!!!

If i won the Euro Millions its the first thing id be hunting down!


----------



## M3V8EDD

Silverstone Blue M3 wearing Zaino.


image by marriotteddie, on Flickr


image by marriotteddie, on Flickr


image by marriotteddie, on Flickr


----------



## k4rl

My Performance blue mk FRS, used Autobrite products mainly


----------



## 123quackers




----------



## kwaka jack




----------



## Clarkey-88

My Mk1 Focus RS after a quick wash today,I parked it under a tree earlier and the birds shat all over it :detailer: lol


----------



## Nick-ST

MK1 Focus RS 0003


----------



## ibiza55

CHRIS-P said:


>


Very nice motor, nice colour too


----------



## Gregster

2014 428i finished in Angelwax Desirable


----------



## Jamie_M

My 180 after a few changes, still have it although I have another car now.


----------



## Steve




----------



## Alex_225

Couple of pics of my 2010 RenaultSport Twingo 133 Gordini....



















How it looks with the OEM wheels on....










Paint was in good condition the day I picked her from the dealers....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lugy




----------



## Steve

Lugy said:


>


Beauti :thumb:


----------



## HarveyTT

225 TT roadster


----------



## MAW73

My previous car


----------



## dann2707




----------



## Benn

Two of mine.


----------



## amzchhabra

My monster...


----------



## laserboy

Ooops


----------



## fethead

Here's my Astra SXi that got a polished over the weekend.










Richard


----------



## Jordi

The RB


----------



## MA3RC




----------



## Dezzy bear

Heres my new car after 2 hours of me having it


----------



## gibbo555

Here's 2 of 5 in the family that are blue!


----------



## Bkjames

My old Mondeo ST Estate

My Mondeo ST by Brian Keith James, on Flickr
My Mondeo ST by Brian Keith James, on Flickr
My Mondeo ST by Brian Keith James, on Flickr
Untitled by Brian Keith James, on Flickr

Brian


----------



## Bluffin

Porsche Riviera Blue


----------



## Rpf

not the best of pics.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## percymon

Again, not exactly the best of backdrops..


----------



## hostler

Not mine anymore, but hey... It's blue! 


















It's actually a really nice blue color. I never polished it. Just clayed and waxed:


----------



## Jordi

My R56 Cooper S.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

My old Spectral Blue Cavalier Diplomat:



My Dad's old Prestige Blue Vectra Elite:



My old Nocturno Blue Omega CD:


----------



## iannidan

*the wifes Citreon*

my first post, washed with AG bodywork shampoo and conditioner, with AG aqua wax.

__
https://flic.kr/p/17958100312


----------



## greymda

does this count?


----------



## footfistart

My old Blue Ford Focus mk2.5.

Isle of Wight Main Lookout Point.


----------



## fattail95

My 406 in China Blue


----------



## svended

Some friends cars


----------



## SBM

sub'd :thumb:


----------



## Waylander-A4

1992 Porsche 968 coupe, a work in progress


----------



## litcan91

Here's mine.


----------



## Horatio

My daily mk4 Indigo Blue Metallic


----------



## Coachman

My daily.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

My mk2.5 focus


----------



## BenEarles

My old 1.6 Clio..


My to date RB 182..


----------



## SarahS23

My old vxr


----------



## Jonny.Shillito1

My MK3 Leon FR in Alor Blue


----------



## lewisniven

My old 172 Cup from way back in the day


----------



## lewisniven

and the williams I replaced it with


----------



## macfxd

*Fiesta 1.25 2014*


























My new Ford Fiesta 1.25 2014, standard model...Would love to buy an ST some day:devil::driver:


----------



## Bentley11




----------



## Turkleton




----------



## dalecyt




----------



## Bristle Hound

My Sepang Blue B8.5 Audi S4 Black Edition Saloon :thumb:


----------



## scaniadaft




----------



## lenny151




----------



## lenny151




----------



## neilb62

BMW LeMans Blue.


----------



## MilesBetter

*My RS4 Avant*

Will post up some better pics soon when i get starting detailing it, only just picked it up 

Colour is Sepang Blue





[


----------



## Westy313

My Evo 9


----------



## sgllan89

my mk2 focus rs


----------



## Mikej857




----------



## hobbs182




----------



## ipnanobox

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## John1984K

Power Blue

DSC01272 by jonathan kime, on Flickr


----------



## bazz

my avlon blue focus


----------



## Jono_A

VW Golf R, Lapiz Blue..:


----------



## CLS500Benz

Nocturno Blue Pearlescent Paint.


----------



## mac1459

Buzz Blue VXR


----------



## Stinus

Caspian Blue Volvo V40


----------



## Bezste

Alfa Romeo GT


----------



## Bezste

And my previous Sportwagon 156


----------



## Cuffy

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums...le Uploads/rps20151221_184022_zpsozjfg6tw.jpg

My A3 after some Collinite 845 application in November


----------



## WaxIsForWinners

*My first ST wagon*

My pre facelift ST!


----------



## Mik3

Can kill 2 birds with one stone here. Both me and the gf have blue cars


----------



## acprc

Our Ford Imperial Blue (Audi Racing Mica) 2014 Audi S5 Sportback BE


----------



## Berylburton




----------



## pee

My jazz blue golf colour concept


----------



## Tim662

My boost blue swift sport


----------



## CHRIS-P

another of mine


----------



## Rundie

Be rude not to ....


----------



## Patch234




----------



## hobbs182

Another of mine, very dirty


----------



## Mikej857




----------



## Patch234

CHRIS-P said:


> another of mine


What are the values on these nowadays?


----------



## CHRIS-P

Patch234 said:


> What are the values on these nowadays?


decent genuine useable car (like mine above) seems to start at around 19-20k up to about 45-50k for low mileage/low owners/concours cars

lot in the middle for around 25k-ish


----------



## Reddaddy67

Here's my Jap wagon, family car


----------



## Ducky

NOT my daily! :lol:


----------



## r53ash

My mini


----------



## iannidan

My Fiesta after a polish with Finish Kare pink wax yesterday.


----------



## edl blade




----------



## Ford8loke

Performance blue st220 wearing AF spirit.


----------



## broonster

Silverstone E46 M3

Got these results with Zaino products by hand,but i,m fancying a change this time.Any highly recommended products that are as easy to use and produce as good a result?

Steve


----------



## ipnanobox

My Evo IX FQ320 After being treated to a good Meguiars products Clean.








[/URL]Evo IX by Christopher Mann, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dmoe

*My Blue M135i*



__
https://flic.kr/p/DncCFp



__
https://flic.kr/p/DncD8X


----------



## jahed123

DSC_13020 by Jay Rahman, on Flickr

DSC_1109 by Jay Rahman, on Flickr

DSC_1051 by Jay Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Mulder

Previously owned blue cars

Our XK8



Our 200SX


----------



## tqadam

Hi I'm new here although I have been reading threads on products which have been really useful in the past!

Recently got my mini and gave it a clean.

Thought I should join up!

Hopefully the link for the picture works:
Mini Cooper S R53 by adam winstone, on Flickr


----------



## MikeMilton

*MX-5 Reflex Blue Mica*

AutoGlym High Definition wax


----------



## Nic_206

One of the focus and one of some cheeky beading on the boot


----------



## Bristle Hound

My Audi S4 wearing Obsession Wax Evolution V2 wax :thumb:


----------



## Beauty&Beast




----------



## dionbee93

Mine after a coat of Dodo juice Purple haze and topped up with AS Topaz - Lovely polish!



Dion


----------



## AaronB




----------



## Harry_p

My estoril blue e36 m3 evo saloon









And the mrs' topaz blue e46 320i touring









Both are daily drivers, parked outside and spend most of their lives on pretty crappy roads. A weekly wash and the occasional coat of fusso are about all they get.


----------



## lemansblue92




----------



## rEvolve

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## matmak81

lemansblue92 said:


>


That beemer looks awesome


----------



## Azad_CTR

My S3



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz

my Avalon blue focus


----------



## sorearms

My Estoril blue BMW Clubsport.


----------



## grunty-motor

past and present ones


----------



## Jester.

My caesium blue Jaguar XF-S


----------



## bigalc

My Bourasque Blue Citroen DS4 DSPORT


----------



## ben91

My carbon black e46, looks black under some lights but it is very very dark blue

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamsclio1




----------



## williamsclio1




----------



## williamsclio1




----------



## Bigal15482

*My Mk3 FRS*

My Focus RS after 2 days of new car detailing where I used Magifoam, AG Tar remover, Iron-X, Carpro clay, Sonax cherry shampoo, M205 and finished with Collinite 476.


----------



## okcharlie

An Oldie but a great shade of Blue....

6 by Ste Chamberlain, on Flickr


----------



## CHRIS-P

Just a few more recent ones


----------



## 1012wayne

My sons c2









Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leesey

Still needs cleaning but oh well..


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

The wife's GT86


----------



## VenomUK

My 428i with M Performance Pack



___________________________________________
Instagram: SOLAXIO


----------



## geraintthomas

My previous Celica T-Sport. £5,000 spent on it, including new suspension, all optional extra body trim, 4-pot front brakes, etc. Loved this car


----------



## adsrs1

Here's some of mine


----------



## Grayham

My blue cars.

The BMW is for sale
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grayham

adsrs1 said:


> Here's some of mine


Nice. I regret not buying a MK1 RS insted of a 25th Anniversary Golf GTI many years ago.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedo

My old M135i



















My SQ5 is also blue, will find some pics...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## koffee_beans

A few of our 2:

Golf 2.0 Tdi GT
Fabia 1.4 Tsi














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55

bigalc said:


> My Bourasque Blue Citroen DS4 DSPORT


Nice to see a DS/CITROEN on here mate.


----------



## Estoril Sport

Recent pics from a holiday in Scotland.


----------



## Derekh929

My new motor


----------



## dchapman88

Derekh929 said:


> My new motor


F**k me, that's a beauty


----------



## Derekh929

Estoril Sport said:


> Recent pics from a holiday in Scotland.


Simply stunning car and location where is that you were at and what time of year?


----------



## Estoril Sport

Derekh929 said:


> Simply stunning car and location where is that you were at and what time of year?


We drove up to the Isle of Skye from Fort William in late April this year. You may recall we had a short cold spell in April. (We could hot have time it better!  )
*Original Pic 1 Looking across 'Loch Ainort' towards 'Glamaig' (Red Hills region)- lsle of Skye.
Original Pic 2 looking towards 'Bruach na Frith' and 'Sgurr nan Gillean' mountains - lsle of Skye.
Original Pic 3 overlooking 'Glengarry' on the return journey to Fort William in the evening.*

If you are interest I can send you the locations on Google maps where the photos were taken!

Here here are as few more from the same trip.

*Driving from Fort William on the 'Road to the Isles'* 




































Earlier in April we we did a trip to Wales to driving from Snowdonia driving down to the Brecon Beacons and finishing off at Rhossili bay in the Gower peninsula. I thought these would be two good road trips to familiarise myself with my new purchase.

*Morning pic from the hotel car park near Llandeilo*.


----------



## Derekh929

That's fantastic I have not been back to Sky since engineer on Scottish Trawlers used to land into Dunvegen on sky to avoid the fisheries man, yes its great but rugged up their.
Had you all your cleaning gear with you as roads must have been terrible as the car just pops and looks the works


----------



## Estoril Sport

Derekh929 said:


> That's fantastic I have not been back to Sky since engineer on Scottish Trawlers used to land into Dunvegen on sky to avoid the fisheries man, yes its great but rugged up their.
> Had you all your cleaning gear with you as roads must have been terrible as the car just pops and looks the works


The roads were not that bad, I washed the 911 S4 before we went and when we came back however the car was covered in road salt spray. I did take some quick detailing spray, glass cleaner and about 6 microfibre cloths but choose to only to clean off the bugs.

I choose to splash out and get the car fully car wrapped in Xpel Ultimate stone protection film with Gyeon Q2 MOHS coating on top. And to maintain the finish I use Gyeon Cure as a detailing spray (which I am impressed with the results it gives). I previously had 1st Gen Xpel film on my previous ALPINA B3 BiTurbo and was very impressed with it.


----------



## Derekh929

Estoril Sport said:


> The roads were not that bad, I washed the 911 S4 before we went and when we came back however the car was covered in road salt spray. I did take some quick detailing spray, glass cleaner and about 6 microfibre cloths but choose to only to clean off the bugs.
> 
> I choose to splash out and get the car fully car wrapped in Xpel Ultimate stone protection film with Gyeon Q2 MOHS coating on top. And to maintain the finish I use Gyeon Cure as a detailing spray (which I am impressed with the results it gives). I previously had 1st Gen Xpel film on my previous ALPINA B3 BiTurbo and was very impressed with it.


You did a great job the finish is great, just tried some Gyeon gear when i got my car put Gyeon Rim on wheels and tried the plastic coating on every plastic part including the nightmare job of grills, well impressed.
So not upto all the Gyeon stuff is Q2 MOHS ceramic coating similar to C Quartz? 
I have some Gyeon cure in the garage to try do you just use it when still wet after wash and then spread on and power washer off using like a drying aid as well? and do you think it adds to the finish under extra slickness and wet look I love, also do you mix with distilled water ?
Thanks Derek
I never was a Porsche fan until going to a GT Scotland meet and getting to see a few know I'm hocked just love the new GTS and GT3 stunning IMHO


----------



## Estoril Sport

Yes I believe Gyeon Q2 MOHS is very similar to C Quartz, I confess not sure which is better?

I live in a very hard water area and even with a final water rinse with filtered water I can still can get water spots, so I choose the Gyeon Cure as you spray on and buff off, whereas with Gyeon Wet Coat you spray on and power wash off. Having the PFF film on the car does make the car very glossy (as you can see the pic below) so not sure how much is the Gyeon Cure contributing to the overall finish.

With the Gyeon Cure you do not need to dilute it, however with Gyeon Wetcoat Essence I believe you do.










I arranged Nick at CleanDetail to do the Xpel film installation and Gyeon Q2 MOHS treatment, he also did a machine polish preparation before applying the film.

My original plan was to buy a BMW M4 (after my ALPINA B3 BiTurbo) but after test drive of a 911 I was hooked! My 911 spec is very similar to a GTS except not having the extra 30hp. 
* Sapphire Blue Metallic
* Graphite Blue leather interior (not to everyone's liking but I love it)
* Steering column casing in leather and GT - Sport steering wheel
* Interior package carbon (including door trim strips)
* Manual transmission
* All-wheel drive (as Per 911 Turbo)
* Wider rear wheel arches (as per GTS) 
* Rear-axle steering (as per GT3)
* 20-inch Carrera S wheels
* Sport Suspension (+20mm drop)
* Sport exhaust
* 18 way Sport Plus seats
* Sport Chrono Package
* BOSE® Surround Sound-System
* ParkAssist (front and rear) with reversing camera
A few other things


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks for explaining that, and posting up that pic that arches look incredible, great spec you got and thanks for explaining that about specs making a lot more sense know to me, M4 or that baby, I know what would be in my garage.


----------



## Gedo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Baran35

My A1;


----------



## Leopold

Here's my contribution


----------



## LewisChadwick7

my performance blue fiesta st


----------



## Puntoboy

My Jaguar XFR-S Sportbrake

Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr
Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## Cookies

My wife's old Megane.






























Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55

Cookies said:


> My wife's old Megane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Very nice Frenchie matey.


----------



## mikey_abz

My freshly done Subaru WRX STI. (Fusso Coat Dark then neat Sonax BSD)


----------



## willyjay212

Vw scirocco 
206bhp









Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeC

Aero blue XFR









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55

Bulla2000 said:


> Last weekend I gave my Astra a new coat of JetSeal109. I love this stuff. After finishing with a Monster fluffy I took the Rotex and a MF-Pad to bring the best shine out.
> 
> Here are the pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after work I like to look at the "bling-blang" car shine and drink a cool german beere (called Hefeweizen)


Lovely Jubbly, very nice Vauxhall/Opel Astra matey.


----------



## Staticsri

My e46 BMW


----------



## Wyldie

I have two blue cars. One company, one my own.


----------



## ibiza55

ibiza55 said:


> Very nice Frenchie matey.


Looks so much better than the current Renault Megane.


----------



## mikster

The merc looks stunning


----------



## Daytonamc

Sprint Blue in the sun:


----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## Cookies

Daytonamc said:


> Sprint Blue in the sun:
> 
> View attachment 51535


My mostest favouritest car ever! Stunning.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

A new addition to our fleet.

My wife's new toy, to use alongside her Toyota C-HR Hybrid.

13 years old, every piece of paperwork from the original order onwards, 2 owners, 27k miles.


----------



## Bristle Hound

My sepang blue S4 :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## WayneST250

Quick winter time clean of the Kuga.

Wheels decontaminated (AS Red7)
Snowfoamed (BH Autofoam)
TBM wash (Car-Chem 1900-1)
QD,d (Sonax BSD)
Plastics (AS Rubber & Plastic dressing)
Tyres (AF Satin)


----------



## smk82

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kermnitz

Mine & my mates m4's https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/7Lx6mk


----------



## Richf

My Jag XFR



http://imgur.com/sEal6eW


----------



## Bristle Hound

Mystery Blue Mk3 SEAT Leon Cupra 300 5 Door :thumb:


----------



## sevenfourate

Racing Blue RS200 Clio....


----------



## Turkleton

Love this colour


----------



## Bug Sponge

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound




----------



## brian245

My blue


----------



## Estoril Sport

A few pics from my trip to Switzerland




























Last pic in the distance is the famous Grimsel Pass! which I drove earlier in the day.


----------



## BavarianRob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v_r_s




----------



## BavarianRob

v_r_s said:


>


Love those wheels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smanderson117

My E90, not the greatest pics but I love the le mans blue when its clean


----------



## v_r_s

BavarianRob said:


> Love those wheels
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. They are very nice cleaned up. Black and diamond cut.

Although from my mondeo st I know diamond cut are awffffffffffful after about 3years any stone chips ornwear and year and they are riddled with problems.


----------



## Radish293

Just love this colour.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Estoril Sport said:


> A few pics from my trip to Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic in the distance is the famous Grimsel Pass! which I drove earlier in the day.


Wow..brilliant pictures pal

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## footfistart

My girlfriends car after a much needed machine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malph




----------



## dpmetz

20190212_152343[1] by David Pritchard, on Flickr


----------



## Bluffin

Been a while for me!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluffin

155k and still cleans up 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

My "Pappa Smurf"


----------



## smk82

One from a couple of weeks ago when it was actually clean, and had paint like silk... now it's got tree pollen all over it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

My Dads after a polish

Dave


----------



## Estoril Sport

3 pics from my recent tour of the Italian Dolomite's


----------



## Sawel




----------



## BrummyPete

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puntoboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELennium

Here's my Turbo Blue Audi


----------



## ianrobbo1

SWMBO's car, 16 TDI Proceed, it surprised me it goes like stink.


----------



## Dave50

My XE P250

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419552

Dave


----------



## Nick23

My two, ignore the mini wheels, were about to get taken off and swapped for summer wheels.
















Sent from my SM-F907B using Tapatalk


----------



## kwik_uk

My old XJ in Sapphire blue.

Still regret selling it to this day.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

